# Once-Off Measures to Relieve Surging Energy Costs



## Sophrosyne (7 Sep 2022)

It seems increasingly likely than the Government will deliver a package of once-off measures to assist households with surging energy costs in addition to any relieving measures contained in Budget 2023.


----------



## Purple (7 Sep 2022)

That won't stimulate inflation at all. It's not as if there's lots of cash in the country and supply shortages are a major contributing inflationary factor.


----------

